# WTS: chaos Marine Nurgle army



## son_of_a_horus (Jun 23, 2008)

UK only

WTS: 

Chaos Marine Nurgle Army. 2000pts fully painted to a good standard.

1x Chaos Lord on Bike
6x Chaos Bikers

7x Plague Marines with 2 melta guns & power axe

7x Plague Marines with 2 melta guns & power axe

7x Plague Marines with 2 melta guns & power axe

3x Rhino

Heldrake with baleflamer

3x Obliterators

Nurgle Daemon Prince

Forgefiend w/ecto plasma cannons 

Chaos Codex

Army Case

£400 including shipping (FedEx next day)










More pics can be provided if you want them.


----------

